# Setting Westell 6100 bridge mode



## mikethewxguy (Mar 17, 2006)

Newbie here as well...

How does one go about manually setting the 6100 to bridge mode for use with a Linksys router?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Google!

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/6323

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

mikethewxguy said:


> Newbie here as well...
> 
> How does one go about manually setting the 6100 to bridge mode for use with a Linksys router?


And next time, please start your own thread.


----------

